# Anyone else get annoyed...



## TortLaw (Aug 29, 2014)

with all of your other animals? We have two cats, a dog, and three tortoises. One cat jumps on the counter and eats your food, walks all over you when you sleep, and throws up on the floor and sometimes on the bed. The other cat runs around like crazy when you're sleeping, makes loud banging noises when trying to get into the bathroom cabinets, and jumps on all of the counters, tables, and everything. And the dog, the dog gets into the trash, pulls food off the counters, steals your unattended food, and throws up on the floor.

I'm so frustrated, I just want to scream. The tortoises don't cause any trouble, maybe sleep a little too much sometimes, but pretty much come when you call them to eat, and are even letting me pet their heads now. I just want a magic wand to wave to turn the cats and dog into tortoises. Any one else have these emotions?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2014)

I had an indoor cat for 12 years, Molly. I got her as a tiny kitten, and trained her right off the bat. She knew she wasn't supposed to get on the kitchen counters, she played fetch with crumpled up paper balls, she was an all around good house cat. I had to have her euthanized this past summer and because I really like having a house cat, I brought my favorite outside cat inside after Molly was gone. Lil' Missy Kitty is a whole new ball game. She's about 5 and has had no training. She jumps up on whatever she wants to, tries to get into the incubators, licks the butter, sits on the kitchen counters. What a difference a little training makes.

But I don't get irritated with her. Its not her fault she doesn't know anything. And when she sits on my lap in the evening with that comforting, deep rumbling coming out of her throat, it makes it all worth while.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 29, 2014)

I've posted this before and this seems a great topic to post it again.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, I like my cat due to his ever present interest to have my undivided attention. I have had human house guests that threw-up on the floor, the drink from the prior party sneeking up on them I guess. My cat will come yell at me "meow meow meow" which roughly translate to, one of my boxes needs cleaning, "you want me to use it, right?" or the slightly altered Meow meow meow, which could mean something about one of the few food dishes needs topping off. Jumping on the counter or joining me in the shower and licking things wet often indicates a need for 'other' water than that in one of the water bowls. Racing around the house is an expression of joy about how well the bowel movement went, just in case I wanted to know, he is very considerate that way, telling me.

The tortoises on the other hand thank me for fresh water by making a straight line to it and deficating into it, even though they also deficate in many other places. No such thing as too much shat, especially in the water bowl. The proximity of my hands always results in extreme throat pumping of air, "did someone else get food, I want some too!" then it can just sit there and let it go bad, as long as those hands left food, they know what they're good for. 

I guess it's all POV, point of view.

Ken that was funny. My cat only struggles when I hold him, if he sits there without being 'held' is can go on longer than I have patience for.


----------



## kathyth (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't currently have cats. Have in the past.
We have four dogs and they were trained young. They behave very well.
Here is how I see it....... Everyone says our animals lead a charmed life. They do! They have it made in the shade.
They don't run the house. We do.  
Loving and very consistent boundaries and training, because that would drive me crazy. I would feel like it was my fault for allowing it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 29, 2014)

Our cats raised Ava our Doberman. 3 years later, the mothering continues,


This is the oblatory ear cleaning.


----------



## smarch (Aug 29, 2014)

Will said:


> Racing around the house is an expression of joy about how well the bowel movement went, just in case I wanted to know, he is very considerate that way, telling me.


 wait so my cats not the only one who does this!?


----------



## Tactical Tort (Aug 29, 2014)

Will said:


> Wow, I like my cat due to his ever present interest to have my undivided attention. I have had human house guests that threw-up on the floor, the drink from the prior party sneeking up on them I guess. My cat will come yell at me "meow meow meow" which roughly translate to, one of my boxes needs cleaning, "you want me to use it, right?" or the slightly altered Meow meow meow, which could mean something about one of the few food dishes needs topping off. Jumping on the counter or joining me in the shower and licking things wet often indicates a need for 'other' water than that in one of the water bowls. Racing around the house is an expression of joy about how well the bowel movement went, just in case I wanted to know, he is very considerate that way, telling me.
> 
> The tortoises on the other hand thank me for fresh water by making a straight line to it and deficating into it, even though they also deficate in many other places. No such thing as too much shat, especially in the water bowl. The proximity of my hands always results in extreme throat pumping of air, "did someone else get food, I want some too!" then it can just sit there and let it go bad, as long as those hands left food, they know what they're good for.
> 
> ...



Spot on and absolutely hysterically put!!


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2014)

Tortlaw, your head would explode if you came to my house. There is always a dog or cat puking somewhere, a bird flying this way or that, and an assortment of critters coming and going and being kept away from the other critters...

I always feel the need to explain that we are not hoarders because animals are my business...


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2014)

Tom said:


> Tortlaw, your head would explode if you came to my house. There is always a dog or cat puking somewhere, a bird flying this way or that, and an assortment of critters coming and going and being kept away from the other critters...
> 
> We use A LOT of those sanitizing wipes!
> 
> I always feel the need to explain that we are not hoarders because animals are my business...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 29, 2014)

These are problems you all new would / could happen . But how about the farrow cats and my yard ? I did ask for them and don't want them !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 29, 2014)

We've got a cat, “Rodeo", that sits a the end of the walkway to the front door when either Karen or I drive up the dirt road. He knows the about time we come home and waits on the porch til he heard the rig, then heads on out and greets us home. He's 11 now and we refer to him as the Prince of Cats.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 29, 2014)

Can't say I know what that feels like. My animals are perfect, no matter how mischievous they might get. This is how I see it: I chose to have them, so if they misbehave, it's my fault for not managing their behaviours and environment. Humans, on the other hand, REALLY get on my nerves! I'm in customer service. This week everybody sucks! 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 29, 2014)

Will said:


> The tortoises on the other hand thank me for fresh water by making a straight line to it and deficating into it, even though they also deficate in many other places. No such thing as too much shat, especially in the water bowl.


PMSL! Now, THIS I can relate to! 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## leigti (Aug 29, 2014)

I have one dog, two cats, one tortoise, soon to be two turtles, and three chickens. My friend brings her daughters over because she says it's cheaper than going to the zoo and they can touch all the animals  The sick thing is I would have more if I could. I have been very lucky that, for the most part, my animals over the years have been pretty well behaved. And if they wort it was usually my fault. But every animal does have a different personality and some are easier to train and deal with than others, and what one person calls a problem another one doesn't. For instance, I would not take my friends dog because I can't stand a lot of it's behaviors and she would not take my dog because she is just a little too much to handle for her. But they are perfect for us and that's all that matters. Here is a scene I caught a couple weeks ago, I said stay and ran back into the house to get my phone and they actually stayed.


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 30, 2014)

No! I would never wish for my dogs to be tortoises. Or my cats that have passed on and are no longer here. They don't annoy me. My husband on the hand...


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 30, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> No! I would never wish for my dogs to be tortoises. Or my cats that have passed on and are no longer here. They don't annoy me. My husband on the hand...


Haha. It's always the humans, isn't it? 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 30, 2014)

Try walking around doing morning chores with 2 ferrets chasing and biting each ankle. My hamster flings his poo out his cage (I have seen him do this, I was wondering how so much little hamster poo kept accumulating outside the cage even though I feel I clean the cage rather well). I have 2 cats with sensitive tummies, one really fat one that eats everything. Then of course I have my torts, I love all my animal babies, their "annoyances" actually add to their charm for me in a weird way I guess LOL!


----------



## littleginsu (Aug 30, 2014)

There are some days I am ready to put everyone in timeout, but I love all my babies. I have 3 chihuahuas, who, for the most part are well behaved. Every once in a while they get a wild hair and chase down one of the cats or bark at a phantom sound, but usually they just chill. One of them has bad knees and had to have them operated on, so I often have to help her get on/off the couch or bed.

And I have 5 cats, one is 17 and has to be picked up and put on the other side of the gate where her food/litter box is... Even though she has no problem jumping back over the gate; another one that is 16 and become very sickly, he has been inhabiting my guest room the past month and has to be administered IV fluids daily and twice daily medicine; another cat who is 10 and has urinary tract problems and had to have a sex-change operation about 3 years ago and two more that are 2 years old and a handful.

Anywho, they are all precious to me and I spare no expense, monetarily or emotionally, to take care of them.


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well let's see, my dog counter surfs to steal food all the time. Destroys his beds, and destroyed my couch. One of my parrot screams starting at 6:40am everyday, and then again when people pass in front of the house, or I leave the room etc... only my geckos, my tortoise and one of my parrots are well behaved, but I love them all just the way they are even if they drive me crazy.


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 30, 2014)

Anyone wanna hear what a screaming cockatoo sounds like at 6:40am? Click on it, it's a video




Don't forget to turn your volume up, lol


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 30, 2014)

Kim444 said:


> Anyone wanna hear what a screaming cockatoo sounds like at 6:40am? Click on it, it's a video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't hear anything, can you post a link to another website you posted it on? Thanks


----------



## sunshyne621 (Aug 30, 2014)

We have four dogs, that get us up every morning at 4am. One is obsessed with butter, body butter, tub butter, butter butter, peanut butter..... And will go to any length to get at butter. She is also obsessed with Tupperware, even clean right out of the dishwasher Tupperware. The newest puppy is a terrorist and is quite the Houdini. She got out of a shut door, pulling open baby gates, climbing over baby gates, and climbing out of a wire kennel.....did I mention she is seven pounds??? And the tortoises and turtles are demanding in their own ways. My red foot sees you and starts charging and do the boxies. At least the leopard comes for a chin scratch before scarfing her meal. My animals drive me crazy at times, but I love them all all the time. It's those quirks that I will miss when they are gone. So I choose to cherish those qualities now.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 30, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I can't hear anything, can you post a link to another website you posted it on? Thanks


Oh, Okay... It finally opened when I clicked web view, some loud (and nice. ) parrot you got there!


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 30, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I can't hear anything, can you post a link to another website you posted it on? Thanks



I haven't posted it on another forum in ages. I may have it on facebook, let me check. Nope..hmmmm


----------



## Eric Phillips (Aug 30, 2014)

Any chance I can add my 3 children in the morning before school to this category? lol!


----------



## littleginsu (Aug 30, 2014)

I am thinking I may need a cockatoo alarm clock...!


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 31, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> I am thinking I may need a cockatoo alarm clock...!


My neighbors do not appreciate my cockatoo alarm, lol


----------

